# Netbeans ziegt mir falsche Tasteneingabe an



## TomatenBrot447 (25. Jan 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem dass mir Netbeans immer wieder falsche Tasteneingaben macht.
Wenn ich auf semikolon drücke, kommt ein Punkt (auch wenn ich die Shift Taste dabei gedrückt halte oder die Feststelltaste) außerdem zeigt er mir bei ganz vielen anderen Tasten andere Zeichen an. Das ist nur bei Netbeans so. Ich dachte zuerst meine tastatur ist kaputt, aber ich habe mich geeirrt. 
Kuckt : ; , funktioniert hier ! Aber in Netbeans kommt stattdessen entweder , oder < .
Was soll ich machen? Ich muss das jetzt irgendwie hinkriegen.


----------



## Robat (25. Jan 2017)

Probier mal int Netbeans `Alt`+`Shift` zu drücken 
Damit solltest du das Keyboard-layout ändern können


----------



## TomatenBrot447 (25. Jan 2017)

Danke sehr  ist alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------

